# Milan: Thomas Ricketts vuole il club rossonero.



## admin (21 Giugno 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, tra i soggetti americani pronti a rilevare il club rossonero c'è Thomas Ricketts, imprenditore americano e proprietario dei Chicago Cubs (acquistati per 800 mln). La famiglia Ricketts ha, secondo Forbes, un patrimonio pari a 2,4 miliardi di dollari. I Ricketts sono portati avanti, per l'ingresso nel Milan, dalla banca Goldman Sachs. Altri soggetti interessati QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-tre-i-soggetti-interessati-ad-entrare-come-socio-vt63943.html

A livello politico, Ricketts ha sostenuto Trump nella campagna elettorale per le elezioni presidenziali Usa.

*Carlo Paolo Festa: l'offerta per cui gli uffici notarili erano già pronti era quella portata da Goldman Sachs (quindi Ricketts, NDR). Le altre offerte sono ancora troppo indietro per arrivare a conclusione. L'unico compratore possibile è il "4 billion dollars Tycoon" portato da GoldmanSachs. In mancanza di questo restano il cinese o Elliott.

Montanari: sto verificando anche altre opzioni... comunque da quello che mi risulta il signor Ricketts si è già affidato a una società di comunicazione e consulenza che dovrebbe essere nota nei prossimi giorni per la sua offerta. dopo di che: non è detto che Yonghong Li voglia trattare e vendere


**Sky conferma: la trattativa con Ricketts è reale e concreta. L'imprenditore americano punta ad acquistare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Restano comunque in piedi anche altre piste americane quella che porta al malese portato da Jorge Mendes.*


----------



## admin (21 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, tra i soggetti americani pronti a rilevare il club rossonero c'è Thomas Ricketts, imprenditore americano e proprietario dei Chicago Cubs. La famiglia Ricketts ha, secondo Forbes, un patrimonio pari a 2,4 miliardi di dollari. I Ricketts sono portati avanti , per il Milan, dalla banca Goldman Sachs.
> 
> A livello politico, Ricketts ha sostenuto Trump nella campagna elettorale per le elezioni presidenziali Usa.



up


----------



## kipstar (21 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, tra i soggetti americani pronti a rilevare il club rossonero c'è Thomas Ricketts, imprenditore americano e proprietario dei Chicago Cubs. La famiglia Ricketts ha, secondo Forbes, un patrimonio pari a 2,4 miliardi di dollari. I Ricketts sono portati avanti , per il Milan, dalla banca Goldman Sachs.
> 
> *A livello politico, Ricketts ha sostenuto Trump nella campagna elettorale per le elezioni presidenziali Usa*.



Quando si firma?


----------



## __king george__ (21 Giugno 2018)

non so chi sia però mi pare che a livello di patrimonio si sta scendendo ad ogni nome che passa….da Rosso a Fisher che ne aveva meno a questo che ne avrebbe ancora meno...non vorrei che alla fine ci compra un idraulico dell'Indiana...


----------



## admin (21 Giugno 2018)

Bene che circolino nomi di personaggi reali e verificabili e non fantocci


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, tra i soggetti americani pronti a rilevare il club rossonero c'è Thomas Ricketts, imprenditore americano e proprietario dei Chicago Cubs. La famiglia Ricketts ha, secondo Forbes, un patrimonio pari a 2,4 miliardi di dollari. I Ricketts sono portati avanti, per l'ingresso nel Milan, dalla banca Goldman Sachs. Altri soggetti interessati QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-tre-i-soggetti-interessati-ad-entrare-come-socio-vt63943.html
> 
> A livello politico, Ricketts ha sostenuto Trump nella campagna elettorale per le elezioni presidenziali Usa.



2.4 miliardi di patrimonio familiare?
Un poveraccio, via via


----------



## __king george__ (21 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non so chi sia però mi pare che a livello di patrimonio si sta scendendo ad ogni nome che passa….da Rosso a Fisher che ne aveva meno a questo che ne avrebbe ancora meno...non vorrei che alla fine ci compra un idraulico dell'Indiana...


non Rosso intendevo Ross


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, tra i soggetti americani pronti a rilevare il club rossonero c'è Thomas Ricketts, imprenditore americano e proprietario dei Chicago Cubs. La famiglia Ricketts ha, secondo Forbes, un patrimonio pari a 2,4 miliardi di dollari. I Ricketts sono portati avanti, per l'ingresso nel Milan, dalla banca Goldman Sachs. Altri soggetti interessati QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-tre-i-soggetti-interessati-ad-entrare-come-socio-vt63943.html
> 
> *A livello politico, Ricketts ha sostenuto Trump nella campagna elettorale per le elezioni presidenziali Usa.*



Adesso qualche fenomeno dirà che ci compra lo stato americano


----------



## luis4 (21 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> 2.4 miliardi di patrimonio familiare?
> Un poveraccio, via via



ben venga ma servirebbe ben altro per il nostro milan.


----------



## Mic (21 Giugno 2018)

Non sarà uno sceicco ma è riconoscibile e politicamente sarebbe molto rispettato, prego ma non ci spero nemmeno più. 
Vai campopiano, lo stato usa compra il Milan .


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Giugno 2018)

A me basta ci prenda qualcuno di reale, conosciuto e serio. I patrimoni personali servono solo a farsi le seghe nei forum e gasare i mammalucchi...


----------



## simone316 (21 Giugno 2018)

La sagra dei maicuntent...


----------



## Roccoro (21 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> 2.4 miliardi di patrimonio familiare?
> Un poveraccio, via via



Ma ha acquistato i Chicago Cubs per 800 milioni e passa di dollari e li ha portati alla vittoria per la prima volta nel 2016, forse non sarà il più ricco ma ha molte ambizioni


----------



## __king george__ (21 Giugno 2018)

piccolo ot: giusto per curiosità...qualcuno sa a quanto ammontava il patrimonio di Thoir prima che acquistasse l'inda?


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Giugno 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Ma ha acquistato i Chicago Cubs per 800 milioni e passa di dollari e li ha portati alla vittoria per la prima volta nel 2016, forse non sarà il più ricco ma ha molte ambizioni



Lo sport americano ha Draft, salary cap, tetti agli ingaggi.
Se sai gestire non serve essere miliardario.
Nel calcio è tutto diverso purtroppo.


----------



## luis4 (21 Giugno 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Ma ha acquistato i Chicago Cubs per 800 milioni e passa di dollari e li ha portati alla vittoria per la prima volta nel 2016, forse non sarà il più ricco ma ha molte ambizioni





Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> A me basta ci prenda qualcuno di reale, conosciuto e serio. I patrimoni personali servono solo a farsi le seghe nei forum e gasare i mammalucchi...



si ma serve uno che non badi a spese e che abbia aziende sue ed amiche che ci sponsorizzano per eludere il fpf. Spero che non vengano qui a bivaccare stile roma-americani a fare cessioni ogni anno.


----------



## Pitermilanista (21 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, tra i soggetti americani pronti a rilevare il club rossonero c'è Thomas Ricketts, imprenditore americano e proprietario dei Chicago Cubs. La famiglia Ricketts ha, secondo Forbes, un patrimonio pari a 2,4 miliardi di dollari. I Ricketts sono portati avanti, per l'ingresso nel Milan, dalla banca Goldman Sachs. Altri soggetti interessati QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-tre-i-soggetti-interessati-ad-entrare-come-socio-vt63943.html
> 
> A livello politico, Ricketts ha sostenuto Trump nella campagna elettorale per le elezioni presidenziali Usa.



Ho dato una rapida scorsa ai primi commenti qui sotto, e ho notato che i sinofili, gli ammiratori di Li e seguaci del duo "dumb and dumber" sono arrivati come le cavallette: "3 miliardi di dollari, è uno straccione, un senzatetto".

Certo, vuoi mettere con le miniere di fosforo (della Brianza, ovviamente), il progetto ne Milan China e le scuole di calcio in mezzo alle risaie...
Ma vi pagano per scrivere certe boiate?


----------



## Montag84 (21 Giugno 2018)

Ragazzi vogliamo renderci conto che il patrimonio del proprietario conta solo se vogliamo fare il giochetto del far entrare i suoi soldi dallo sponsor?

Per il resto avere 1 o 10 mld di patrimonio non conta nulla perché bisogna stare nel fpf.

Serve gente con idee e programmazione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Giugno 2018)

Ma quando lo capirete che i patrimoni personali non contano NULLA ??? 

Allora in nano avrebbe dovuto farci volare anche gli ultimi 10 anni visto che ha 7 miliardi di Euro


----------



## Pitermilanista (21 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi vogliamo renderci conto che il patrimonio del proprietario conta solo se vogliamo fare il giochetto del far entrare i suoi soldi dallo sponsor?
> 
> Per il resto avere 1 o 10 mld di patrimonio non conta nulla perché bisogna stare nel fpf.
> 
> Serve gente con idee e programmazione.



Henry del Liverpool ha un patrimonio di poco superiore al miliardo, per dire. 

Ma lascia stare, questa gente probabilmente è ancora soggiogata da Campopiano e dalla teoria di Robin Li, Jack Ma e Evergrande tutti dietro al cinese della Brianza. 100.000 miliardi tutti per il Milan, uno Stato a finanziarci (le Isole Vergini, probabilmente).


----------



## admin (21 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, tra i soggetti americani pronti a rilevare il club rossonero c'è Thomas Ricketts, imprenditore americano e proprietario dei Chicago Cubs (acquistati per 800 mln). La famiglia Ricketts ha, secondo Forbes, un patrimonio pari a 2,4 miliardi di dollari. I Ricketts sono portati avanti, per l'ingresso nel Milan, dalla banca Goldman Sachs. Altri soggetti interessati QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-tre-i-soggetti-interessati-ad-entrare-come-socio-vt63943.html
> 
> A livello politico, Ricketts ha sostenuto Trump nella campagna elettorale per le elezioni presidenziali Usa.



Il patrimonio conta. Eccome se conta. Altrimenti potrebbe comprarci anche lo "sceicco" della Roma amico di @Tifo'o.

Detto ciò, per come siamo ridotti (siamo nelle mani di uno che è SENZA PATRIMONIO), anche sto Ricketss potrebbe andare bene. Ma potendo scegliere, arabi tutta la vita.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il patrimonio conta. Eccome se conta. Altrimenti potrebbe comprarci anche lo "sceicco" della Roma amico di @Tifo'o.
> 
> Detto ciò, per come siamo ridotti (siamo nelle mani di uno che è SENZA PATRIMONIO), anche sto Ricketss potrebbe andare bene. Ma potendo scegliere, arabi tutta la vita.



Gli arabi li preferirei per la megalomania


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il patrimonio conta. Eccome se conta. Altrimenti potrebbe comprarci anche lo "sceicco" della Roma amico di [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION].
> 
> Detto ciò, per come siamo ridotti (con uno che è SENZA PATRIMONIO), anche sto Ricketss potrebbe andare bene. Ma potendo scegliere, arabi tutta la vita.



Si ho capito , ma se poi i soldi non li usa ( vedi il cancro di Arcore ). 
Meglio uno con un patrimonio da 2 miliardi che voglia investire e vincere che uno da 20 miliardi che ci usi come un passatempo. 

Poi va beh sull arabo sfondi una porta aperta. magari !!


----------



## koti (21 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> piccolo ot: giusto per curiosità...qualcuno sa a quanto ammontava il patrimonio di Thoir prima che acquistasse l'inda?


Su Forbes c'è Garibaldi Thohir (il fratello di Erick) e viene indicato un patrimonio di 1,4 miliardi.


----------



## Montag84 (21 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Gli arabi li preferirei per la megalomania



E sí siamo pieni di Champions alzate da Arabi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma quando lo capirete che i patrimoni personali non contano NULLA ???
> 
> Allora in nano avrebbe dovuto farci volare anche gli ultimi 10 anni visto che ha 7 miliardi di Euro



E' assolutamente così  

Vediamo come finisce questa storia, l'importante è che si chiuda con un imprenditore serio che abbia voglia di investire. Perché puoi avere tutti i soldi che vuoi, ma se poi vuoi bivaccare non ci sono classifiche Forbes che tengano.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> E sí siamo pieni di Champions alzate da Arabi



Quindi?
Intendevo solo che spendono e spandono senza problemi, solitamente. Per lo meno ti diverti.
Comunque ho detto prima che i patrimoni contano relativamente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Giugno 2018)

Lasciamo perdere il patrimonio; il nostro futuro nuovo proprietario non sarà un ricco sfondato con la volontà di riversare soldi a fondo perduto nel club. Non avremo la fortuna di un fondo sovrano o di un magnate stile Abramovich; quindi meglio togliersele dalla testa certe fantasie. Se non altro, mi accontento di avere nomi e cognomi, perché di fondi, società offshore e cordate non ne posso più.


----------



## admin (21 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> E sí siamo pieni di Champions alzate da Arabi



Sì, certo. Perchè ti farebbe schifo essere allo stesso livello del City e del PSG (squadre che comunque non hanno la minima tradizione in Champions), è?


----------



## luis4 (21 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi vogliamo renderci conto che il patrimonio del proprietario conta solo se vogliamo fare il giochetto del far entrare i suoi soldi dallo sponsor?
> 
> Per il resto avere 1 o 10 mld di patrimonio non conta nulla perché bisogna stare nel fpf.
> 
> Serve gente con idee e programmazione.



il fpf si può eludere attraverso sponsorizzazioni delle aziende del proprietario, aziende amiche e attraverso altri magheggi.


----------



## Montag84 (21 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì, certo. Perchè ti farebbe schifo essere allo stesso livello del City e del PSG (squadre che comunque non hanno la minima tradizione in Champions), è?



Certo che mi farebbe schifo. 

Cozzaglie di giocatori strapagati che spariscono quando la posta in gioco è la più alta.

Infatti continuano a vincere gli spagnoli.


----------



## luis4 (21 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ho capito , ma se poi i soldi non li usa ( vedi il cancro di Arcore ).
> Meglio uno con un patrimonio da 2 miliardi che voglia investire e vincere che uno da 20 miliardi che ci usi come un passatempo.
> 
> Poi va beh sull arabo sfondi una porta aperta. magari !!



se abbiamo fortuna si trova una via di mezzo. uno che ha i soldi e volontà di fare un grosso investimento iniziale da almeno altri 200 milioni sul mercato.


----------



## de sica (21 Giugno 2018)

Quindi se non è un arabo spendaccione che acquista neymar a 220 milioni non vi va bene? Boh


----------



## Schism75 (21 Giugno 2018)

in effetti stiamo parlando di una cifra enorme. Tanto con il FPF conta ben poco da solo. L'importante è che sappia muovere tutta una serie di sponsor che ci permetterebbero di muoverci con le nostre gambe e iniziare a far girare le cose bene.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Giugno 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> in effetti stiamo parlando di una cifra enorme. Tanto con il FPF conta ben poco da solo. L'importante è che sappia muovere tutta una serie di sponsor che ci permetterebbero di muoverci con le nostre gambe e iniziare a far girare le cose bene.



Sarebbe una persona importante e conosciuta. Già questo...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi vogliamo renderci conto che il patrimonio del proprietario conta solo se vogliamo fare il giochetto del far entrare i suoi soldi dallo sponsor?
> 
> Per il resto avere 1 o 10 mld di patrimonio non conta nulla perché bisogna stare nel fpf.
> 
> Serve gente con idee e programmazione.



Sante, snatissime parole!


----------



## Goro (21 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lasciamo perdere il patrimonio; il nostro futuro nuovo proprietario non sarà un ricco sfondato con la volontà di riversare soldi a fondo perduto nel club. Non avremo la fortuna di un fondo sovrano o di un magnate stile Abramovich; quindi meglio togliersele dalla testa certe fantasie. Se non altro, mi accontento di avere nomi e cognomi, perché di fondi, società offshore e cordate non ne posso più.



Infatti, per il momento meglio restare con i piedi per terra... anche perchè ci siamo già scottati a sufficienza


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Giugno 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Quindi se non è un arabo spendaccione che acquista neymar a 220 milioni non vi va bene? Boh



E pensa che a me invece l’arabo nin andrebbe bene!

Io voglio uno che metta su un’azienda in grado di reggere e competere da sola, come Juve, Bayern, Real, Barca, ManUtd, Liverpool non uno che butti i soldi a fondo perduto creando una situazione insostenibile e dipendente dai suoi capricci.

Anche Li mi va bene, basta che si porti avanti un programma di sviluppo organizzato.


----------



## Aron (21 Giugno 2018)

Quello che ci vorrebbe.
Un proprietario vero, non un prestanome.


----------



## Mika (21 Giugno 2018)

I fatturati non servono a nulla, De Laurentiis al 2016 aveva un patrimonio di 220 Milioni di Euro eppure il Napoli è sempre in CL e sempre nei primi tre posti in classifica da 4 anni a questa parte. Berlusconi con i sui 4 miliardi e 600 milioni (sempre dati 2016) non ci ha più fatto arrivare nemmeno in EL negli ultimi anni. 

Se trovi gente capace a gestire la società non hai bisogno di avere il presidente megamiliardi di Euro. Conta più che altro la popolarità e la potenza politica per farti leccare il deretano dai giornali e fare pendere la UEFA dalle tue labbra. Il potere politico e la popolarità contano più del patrimonio oggi.

Questo è il mio pensiero.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> il fpf si può eludere attraverso sponsorizzazioni delle aziende del proprietario, aziende amiche e attraverso altri magheggi.



10 anni fa, forse.

Adesso il limite degli introiti da sponorizzazione sono il 30% dei ricavi. Dato che il 20% sono fisiologici il massimo che puó pompare a fondo perduto un magnate é il 5-10% del fatturato annuo con questi trucchi.

Poi si posso o sempre prendere giocatori facendogli delle proposte seguite dal mettergli la testa del cavallo preferito nel letto, ma all’interno delle regole questo é.

City e PsG hanno sfruttato per lanciarsi la vecchia regolamentazione.


----------



## luis4 (21 Giugno 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> 10 anni fa, forse.
> 
> Adesso il limite degli introiti da sponorizzazione sono il 30% dei ricavi. Dato che il 20% sono fisiologici il massimo che puó pompare a fondo perduto un magnate é il 5-10% del fatturato annuo con questi trucchi.
> 
> ...



il 20% fisiologico in che senso?

attraverso le sue aziende puo sponsorizzare fino al 30% dopo può trovare accordi riservati con aziende terze, tu sponsorizza che poi io investo nell'altra tua azienda. Per i grandi acquisti si può lavorare con gli sponsor, tu dagli questo premio al giocatore che poi io investo nella tua x azienda. basta avere i soldi e agganci giusti, però si devono spendere bene altrimenti arrivi al punto che ti devi fermare.



Aron ha scritto:


> Quello che ci vorrebbe.
> Un proprietario vero, non un prestanome.



eh già è probabile ormai, niente cavaliere mascarato


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Giugno 2018)

*Carlo Paolo Festa: l'offerta per cui gli uffici notarili erano già pronti era quella portata da Goldman Sachs (quindi Ricketts, NDR). Le altre offerte sono ancora troppo indietro per arrivare a conclusione. L'unico compratore possibile è il "4 billion dollars Tycoon" portato da GoldmanSachs. In mancanza di questo restano il cinese o Elliott.

Montanari: sto verificando anche altre opzioni... comunque da quello che mi risulta il signor Ricketts si è già affidato a una società di comunicazione e consulenza che dovrebbe essere nota nei prossimi giorni per la sua offerta. dopo di che: non è detto che Yonghong Li voglia trattare e vendere*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Paolo Festa: l'offerta per cui gli uffici notarili erano già pronti era quella portata da Goldman Sachs (quindi Ricketts, NDR). Le altre offerte sono ancora troppo indietro per arrivare a conclusione.*



Dai speriamo si concluda tutto in fretta perchè non se ne può più!!! Mi va benissimo Ricketts


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Giugno 2018)

Quanto andrà ancora avanti sta roba? Non ne posso più


----------



## __king george__ (21 Giugno 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Su Forbes c'è Garibaldi Thohir (il fratello di Erick) e viene indicato un patrimonio di 1,4 miliardi.



ah già vero….il mitico Garibaldi….ricordo alcune battute dell'epoca….chiuso ot.

tornando al milan vorrei dire che è ovvio che chi vuole lo sceicco sottintende che sganci….quello è ovvio….che tra uno che ha 100 e spende 1 e uno che ha 20 e spende 10 è meglio il secondo è chiaro...grazie tante


----------



## zamp2010 (21 Giugno 2018)

Credo che noi tifosi abbiamo stampato in testa che vogliamo uno con un patrimonio di 100milliardi perche vediamo il Chelsea, PSG etc.
Ma se si prestenta una persona vera,con un progetto serio che ha una buon rapporto con la banca ci siamo.

Purtroppo, arrivera il 32 millioni domani da Yogurt Li e se ne riparla di cessione ad Ottobre.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Paolo Festa: l'offerta per cui gli uffici notarili erano già pronti era quella portata da Goldman Sachs (quindi Ricketts, NDR). Le altre offerte sono ancora troppo indietro per arrivare a conclusione. L'unico compratore possibile è il "4 billion dollars Tycoon" portato da GoldmanSachs. In mancanza di questo restano il cinese o Elliott.
> 
> Montanari: sto verificando anche altre opzioni... comunque da quello che mi risulta il sig. Ricketts ha già scelto consulenti italiani per la comunicazione, nel caso in cui l'operazione dovesse andare in porto.*



Aggiornato


----------



## claudiop77 (21 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> il fpf si può eludere attraverso sponsorizzazioni delle aziende del proprietario, aziende amiche e attraverso altri magheggi.



Io ci scommetterei che se iniziasse anche il Milan a fare queste cose verrebbe punito.
Colpirne uno per educarne 100.


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Paolo Festa: l'offerta per cui gli uffici notarili erano già pronti era quella portata da Goldman Sachs (quindi Ricketts, NDR). Le altre offerte sono ancora troppo indietro per arrivare a conclusione. L'unico compratore possibile è il "4 billion dollars Tycoon" portato da GoldmanSachs. In mancanza di questo restano il cinese o Elliott.
> 
> Montanari: sto verificando anche altre opzioni... comunque da quello che mi risulta il sig. Ricketts ha già scelto consulenti italiani per la comunicazione, nel caso in cui l'operazione dovesse andare in porto.*



Speriamo, non sarebbe male comunque. Già avere un proprietario con nome e cognome..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Paolo Festa: l'offerta per cui gli uffici notarili erano già pronti era quella portata da Goldman Sachs (quindi Ricketts, NDR). Le altre offerte sono ancora troppo indietro per arrivare a conclusione. L'unico compratore possibile è il "4 billion dollars Tycoon" portato da GoldmanSachs. In mancanza di questo restano il cinese o Elliott.
> 
> Montanari: sto verificando anche altre opzioni... comunque da quello che mi risulta il signor Ricketts si è già affidato a una società di comunicazione e consulenza che dovrebbe essere nota nei prossimi giorni per la sua offerta. dopo di che: non è detto che Yonghong Li voglia trattare e vendere*



up


----------



## -Lionard- (21 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, tra i soggetti americani pronti a rilevare il club rossonero c'è Thomas Ricketts, imprenditore americano e proprietario dei Chicago Cubs (acquistati per 800 mln). La famiglia Ricketts ha, secondo Forbes, un patrimonio pari a 2,4 miliardi di dollari. I Ricketts sono portati avanti, per l'ingresso nel Milan, dalla banca Goldman Sachs. Altri soggetti interessati QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-tre-i-soggetti-interessati-ad-entrare-come-socio-vt63943.html
> 
> A livello politico, Ricketts ha sostenuto Trump nella campagna elettorale per le elezioni presidenziali Usa.


Il Milan è stato messo in vendita da Berlusconi nel 2014, quando fu dato mandato a Rothschild di trovare un acquirente. Da allora abbiamo avuto dunque 3 inutili stagioni di transizione (2014-2017) ed una che si è rivelata fallimentare (2017-18). Nel frattempo il gap con le altre big europee è diventato incolmabile e sta incominciando ad essere significativo anche il solco che ci separa non dalla Juve ma dalla Roma, dal Napoli e presto temo anche dall'Inter. Abbiamo perso abbastanza tempo inseguendo progetti fantomatici e sogni irrealizzabili, ben venga dunque un "povero" proprietario ma con le idee chiare, visibile e motivato a portare avanti un progetto serio e di lunga durata basato su competenza, competenza ed ancora competenza.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, tra i soggetti americani pronti a rilevare il club rossonero c'è Thomas Ricketts, imprenditore americano e proprietario dei Chicago Cubs (acquistati per 800 mln). La famiglia Ricketts ha, secondo Forbes, un patrimonio pari a 2,4 miliardi di dollari. I Ricketts sono portati avanti, per l'ingresso nel Milan, dalla banca Goldman Sachs. Altri soggetti interessati QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-tre-i-soggetti-interessati-ad-entrare-come-socio-vt63943.html
> 
> A livello politico, Ricketts ha sostenuto Trump nella campagna elettorale per le elezioni presidenziali Usa.
> 
> ...



Ti prego Li, VENDI!!!!!


----------



## admin (21 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Paolo Festa: l'offerta per cui gli uffici notarili erano già pronti era quella portata da Goldman Sachs (quindi Ricketts, NDR). Le altre offerte sono ancora troppo indietro per arrivare a conclusione. L'unico compratore possibile è il "4 billion dollars Tycoon" portato da GoldmanSachs. In mancanza di questo restano il cinese o Elliott.
> 
> Montanari: sto verificando anche altre opzioni... comunque da quello che mi risulta il signor Ricketts si è già affidato a una società di comunicazione e consulenza che dovrebbe essere nota nei prossimi giorni per la sua offerta. dopo di che: non è detto che Yonghong Li voglia trattare e vendere*



Eh, la paura più grande è proprio quella evidenziata da Montanari. Ovvero, che Li non voglia vendere.


----------



## zamp2010 (21 Giugno 2018)

Thomas Ricketts ha anche un frattello Pete Rickets che oltre ad essere coinvolto con le banche e anche proprietario lui del Chicago Cubs.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eh, la paura più grande è proprio quella evidenziata da Montanari. Ovvero, che Li non voglia vendere.



Se, come al solito, si dovrà concretizzare la possibilità peggiore, finirà proprio che resteremo cinesi...
Però se fino a pochi giorni fa sembrava tutto abbastanza avanzato....porca miseria


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Giugno 2018)

Se nella situazione in cui siamo ci permettiamo di schifare Ricketts siamo inguaribili. Speriamo piuttosto si chiuda presto, perchè io ho infinita paura dell'esodo di massa. Già il fatto che Suso sia stato proposto significa che il giocatore ha dato mandato al suo procuratore di attivarsi.


----------



## luis4 (21 Giugno 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Thomas Ricketts ha anche un frattello Pete Rickets che oltre ad essere coinvolto con le banche e anche proprietario lui del Chicago Cubs.



ha anche un padre,Joe Ricketts, e altri fratelli, credo condividano affari e anche l'operazione della squadra di baseball.


----------



## alcyppa (21 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Paolo Festa: l'offerta per cui gli uffici notarili erano già pronti era quella portata da Goldman Sachs (quindi Ricketts, NDR). Le altre offerte sono ancora troppo indietro per arrivare a conclusione. L'unico compratore possibile è il "4 billion dollars Tycoon" portato da GoldmanSachs. In mancanza di questo restano il cinese o Elliott.
> 
> Montanari: sto verificando anche altre opzioni... comunque da quello che mi risulta il signor Ricketts si è già affidato a una società di comunicazione e consulenza che dovrebbe essere nota nei prossimi giorni per la sua offerta. dopo di che: non è detto che Yonghong Li voglia trattare e vendere*



In realtà Festa ha scritto che il nome portato da Goldman Sachs non si conosce ancora ma solo il suo patrimonio, stimato a 4 miliardi di dollari.

Ricketts sarebbe con Morgan Stanley.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Giugno 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> In realtà Festa ha scritto che il nome portato da Goldman Sachs non si conosce ancora ma solo il suo patrimonio, stimato a 4 miliardi di dollari.
> 
> Ricketts sarebbe con Morgan Stanley.



Beh dai, come cadiamo, cadiamo in piedi...però più passano le ore più temo di dover stare cosi


----------



## pinopalm (21 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, tra i soggetti americani pronti a rilevare il club rossonero c'è Thomas Ricketts, imprenditore americano e proprietario dei Chicago Cubs (acquistati per 800 mln). La famiglia Ricketts ha, secondo Forbes, un patrimonio pari a 2,4 miliardi di dollari. I Ricketts sono portati avanti, per l'ingresso nel Milan, dalla banca Goldman Sachs. Altri soggetti interessati QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-tre-i-soggetti-interessati-ad-entrare-come-socio-vt63943.html
> 
> A livello politico, Ricketts ha sostenuto Trump nella campagna elettorale per le elezioni presidenziali Usa.
> 
> ...



Ragazzi, abito a Chicago da un po' di tempo e vi racconto cosa i Ricketts hanno fatto per i Chicago Cubs, una delle due squadre di baseball della città'. I Ricketts hanno fatto la loro fortuna via una società' finanziaria, Ameritrade, con cui ognuno può fare trading (acquisto di azioni, mutual funds ETF ecc.) e hanno acquistato come qualcuno ha detto i Cubs per soli 800 milioni di dollari dal Chicago Tribune, la società che controlla il giornale e che era in odore di fallimento. I Chicago Cubs hanno un seguito alquanto vasto di tifosi fedeli ma non avevano vinto le World Series dal 1908. Appena acquistato il team hanno fatto fuori tutti e hanno strappato ai Boston Red Sox il loro miglior dirigente, Theo Epstein. Mi ricordo ancora lo scalpore che fece in città quando fu avvistato in incognito da qualcuno. Theo Epstein aveva fatto vincere due World Series ai Red Sox dopo che questi erano rimasti a digiuno per praticamente un secolo. Ebbene Epstein si e' ripetuto e Cubs hanno vinto nel 2016, quasi facendo avverare la profezia del film "Ritorno al futuro 2" dove appare un cartellone che annuncia la vittoria dei Cubs e siamo nel 2015. Bene speriamo che questo sia di tutto augurio per una nostra pronta rivincita. Comunque io vedo questa azione come quella di Glazer per il Manchester United. Da Forbes la famiglia Ricketts ha un patrimonio più' alt0, 4.5 miliardi di dollari, di quella dei Glazer.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Giugno 2018)

Qui si parla delle otto ipotesi paventate da Festa: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ecc...quisto-della-societa-vt63963.html#post1566848


----------



## hiei87 (21 Giugno 2018)

Speriamo. Già il fatto che ci sia un personaggio con nome e cognome è tantissimo. Il patrimonio non è quello di uno sceicco, ma dobbiamo toglierci dalla testa che ci compri un soggetto del genere, anche perchè, nel caso, lo avrebbe già fatto da un giorno all'altro.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Giugno 2018)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, abito a Chicago da un po' di tempo e vi racconto cosa i Ricketts hanno fatto per i Chicago Cubs, una delle due squadre di baseball della città'. I Ricketts hanno fatto la loro fortuna via una società' finanziaria, Ameritrade, con cui ognuno può fare trading (acquisto di azioni, mutual funds ETF ecc.) e hanno acquistato come qualcuno ha detto i Cubs per soli 800 milioni di dollari dal Chicago Tribune, la società che controlla il giornale e che era in odore di fallimento. I Chicago Cubs hanno un seguito alquanto vasto di tifosi fedeli ma non avevano vinto le World Series dal 1908. Appena acquistato il team hanno fatto fuori tutti e hanno strappato ai Boston Red Sox il loro miglior dirigente, Theo Epstein. Mi ricordo ancora lo scalpore che fece in città quando fu avvistato in incognito da qualcuno. Theo Epstein aveva fatto vincere due World Series ai Red Sox dopo che questi erano rimasti a digiuno per praticamente un secolo. Ebbene Epstein si e' ripetuto e Cubs hanno vinto nel 2016, quasi facendo avverare la profezia del film "Ritorno al futuro 2" dove appare un cartellone che annuncia la vittoria dei Cubs e siamo nel 2015. Bene speriamo che questo sia di tutto augurio per una nostra pronta rivincita. Comunque io vedo questa azione come quella di Glazer per il Manchester United. Da Forbes la famiglia Ricketts ha un patrimonio più' alt0, 4.5 miliardi di dollari, di quella dei Glazer.



Grazie del tuo contributo!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Giugno 2018)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, abito a Chicago da un po' di tempo e vi racconto cosa i Ricketts hanno fatto per i Chicago Cubs, una delle due squadre di baseball della città'. I Ricketts hanno fatto la loro fortuna via una società' finanziaria, Ameritrade, con cui ognuno può fare trading (acquisto di azioni, mutual funds ETF ecc.) e hanno acquistato come qualcuno ha detto i Cubs per soli 800 milioni di dollari dal Chicago Tribune, la società che controlla il giornale e che era in odore di fallimento. I Chicago Cubs hanno un seguito alquanto vasto di tifosi fedeli ma non avevano vinto le World Series dal 1908. Appena acquistato il team hanno fatto fuori tutti e hanno strappato ai Boston Red Sox il loro miglior dirigente, Theo Epstein. Mi ricordo ancora lo scalpore che fece in città quando fu avvistato in incognito da qualcuno. Theo Epstein aveva fatto vincere due World Series ai Red Sox dopo che questi erano rimasti a digiuno per praticamente un secolo. Ebbene Epstein si e' ripetuto e Cubs hanno vinto nel 2016, quasi facendo avverare la profezia del film "Ritorno al futuro 2" dove appare un cartellone che annuncia la vittoria dei Cubs e siamo nel 2015. Bene speriamo che questo sia di tutto augurio per una nostra pronta rivincita. Comunque io vedo questa azione come quella di Glazer per il Manchester United. Da Forbes la famiglia Ricketts ha un patrimonio più' alt0, 4.5 miliardi di dollari, di quella dei Glazer.



Che dire, speriamo bene!! è una gran bella storia comunque


----------



## Aron (21 Giugno 2018)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, abito a Chicago da un po' di tempo e vi racconto cosa i Ricketts hanno fatto per i Chicago Cubs, una delle due squadre di baseball della città'. I Ricketts hanno fatto la loro fortuna via una società' finanziaria, Ameritrade, con cui ognuno può fare trading (acquisto di azioni, mutual funds ETF ecc.) e hanno acquistato come qualcuno ha detto i Cubs per soli 800 milioni di dollari dal Chicago Tribune, la società che controlla il giornale e che era in odore di fallimento. I Chicago Cubs hanno un seguito alquanto vasto di tifosi fedeli ma non avevano vinto le World Series dal 1908. Appena acquistato il team hanno fatto fuori tutti e hanno strappato ai Boston Red Sox il loro miglior dirigente, Theo Epstein. Mi ricordo ancora lo scalpore che fece in città quando fu avvistato in incognito da qualcuno. Theo Epstein aveva fatto vincere due World Series ai Red Sox dopo che questi erano rimasti a digiuno per praticamente un secolo. Ebbene Epstein si e' ripetuto e Cubs hanno vinto nel 2016, quasi facendo avverare la profezia del film "Ritorno al futuro 2" dove appare un cartellone che annuncia la vittoria dei Cubs e siamo nel 2015. Bene speriamo che questo sia di tutto augurio per una nostra pronta rivincita. Comunque io vedo questa azione come quella di Glazer per il Manchester United. Da Forbes la famiglia Ricketts ha un patrimonio più' alt0, 4.5 miliardi di dollari, di quella dei Glazer.



Bel post, grazie


----------



## Jazzy R&B (21 Giugno 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Adesso qualche fenomeno dirà che ci compra lo stato americano



Che però deve prima rilevare il Milan dallo stato cinese giusto?  ....ne discuteranno certamente al prossimo G7, dove il destino del Milan sarà sicuramente la prima cosa su cui discuteranno i potenti del mondo...tra i quali figurano anche Falsone e Miraballe no? O no? No eh....strano, non l'avrei mai detto


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il patrimonio conta. Eccome se conta. Altrimenti potrebbe comprarci anche lo "sceicco" della Roma amico di @Tifo'o.
> 
> Detto ciò, per come siamo ridotti (siamo nelle mani di uno che è SENZA PATRIMONIO), anche sto Ricketss potrebbe andare bene. Ma potendo scegliere, arabi tutta la vita.



Ho appena scoperto che lo sceicco della Roma che viveva nel garage è morto


----------



## James45 (21 Giugno 2018)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, abito a Chicago da un po' di tempo e vi racconto cosa i Ricketts hanno fatto per i Chicago Cubs, una delle due squadre di baseball della città'. I Ricketts hanno fatto la loro fortuna via una società' finanziaria, Ameritrade, con cui ognuno può fare trading (acquisto di azioni, mutual funds ETF ecc.) e hanno acquistato come qualcuno ha detto i Cubs per soli 800 milioni di dollari dal Chicago Tribune, la società che controlla il giornale e che era in odore di fallimento. I Chicago Cubs hanno un seguito alquanto vasto di tifosi fedeli ma non avevano vinto le World Series dal 1908. Appena acquistato il team hanno fatto fuori tutti e hanno strappato ai Boston Red Sox il loro miglior dirigente, Theo Epstein. Mi ricordo ancora lo scalpore che fece in città quando fu avvistato in incognito da qualcuno. Theo Epstein aveva fatto vincere due World Series ai Red Sox dopo che questi erano rimasti a digiuno per praticamente un secolo. Ebbene Epstein si e' ripetuto e Cubs hanno vinto nel 2016, quasi facendo avverare la profezia del film "Ritorno al futuro 2" dove appare un cartellone che annuncia la vittoria dei Cubs e siamo nel 2015. Bene speriamo che questo sia di tutto augurio per una nostra pronta rivincita. Comunque io vedo questa azione come quella di Glazer per il Manchester United. Da Forbes la famiglia Ricketts ha un patrimonio più' alt0, 4.5 miliardi di dollari, di quella dei Glazer.



Grazie, interessante.
Non so perchè ma già da prima del tuo intervento, avendo curiosato qua e là, mi aveva ispirato fiducia... e speranza!


----------



## Marcex7 (21 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il patrimonio conta. Eccome se conta. Altrimenti potrebbe comprarci anche lo "sceicco" della Roma amico di @Tifo'o.
> 
> Detto ciò, per come siamo ridotti (siamo nelle mani di uno che è SENZA PATRIMONIO), anche sto Ricket potrebbe andare bene. Ma potendo scegliere, arabi tutta la vita.


Esatto.Se il Milan fosse come la juve di adesso,Rickett andrebbe piú che bene.Ma noi siamo troppo indietro e dobbiamo recuperare quindi moolto meglio Arabi con sponsorizzazioni fake.


----------



## Marcex7 (21 Giugno 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Ho dato una rapida scorsa ai primi commenti qui sotto, e ho notato che i sinofili, gli ammiratori di Li e seguaci del duo "dumb and dumber" sono arrivati come le cavallette: "3 miliardi di dollari, è uno straccione, un senzatetto".
> 
> Certo, vuoi mettere con le miniere di fosforo (della Brianza, ovviamente), il progetto ne Milan China e le scuole di calcio in mezzo alle risaie...
> Ma vi pagano per scrivere certe boiate?



Va bene fratello..Peró tra 3 o 5 anni che saremo sempre tra il quarto e il terzo posto non voglio sentire una tua lamentela.
Con affetto ovviamente.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Giugno 2018)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Esatto.Se il Milan fosse come la juve di adesso,Rickett andrebbe piú che bene.Ma noi siamo troppo indietro e dobbiamo recuperare quindi moolto meglio Arabi con sponsorizzazioni fake.



Magari se questa notte hai fortuna puoi sognarlo l'arabo con sponsorizzazioni fake 
Spero di sognarlo pure io ahaha


----------



## Gunnar67 (21 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non so chi sia però mi pare che a livello di patrimonio si sta scendendo ad ogni nome che passa….da Rosso a Fisher che ne aveva meno a questo che ne avrebbe ancora meno...non vorrei che alla fine ci compra un idraulico dell'Indiana...



Ma che dici???


----------



## Marcex7 (21 Giugno 2018)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Il Milan è stato messo in vendita da Berlusconi nel 2014, quando fu dato mandato a Rothschild di trovare un acquirente. Da allora abbiamo avuto dunque 3 inutili stagioni di transizione (2014-2017) ed una che si è rivelata fallimentare (2017-18). Nel frattempo il gap con le altre big europee è diventato incolmabile e sta incominciando ad essere significativo anche il solco che ci separa non dalla Juve ma dalla Roma, dal Napoli e presto temo anche dall'Inter. Abbiamo perso abbastanza tempo inseguendo progetti fantomatici e sogni irrealizzabili, ben venga dunque un "povero" proprietario ma con le idee chiare, visibile e motivato a portare avanti un progetto serio e di lunga durata basato su competenza, competenza ed ancora competenza.



Il tuo discorso non fa una piega se fossimo nel 2011.Ora siamo nel 2018 e siamo anni luce indietro e le altre non corrono ma volano.
Qui bisogna pompare soldi.Con la programmazione non riesci a scalare posti nell'immediato.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Giugno 2018)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, abito a Chicago da un po' di tempo e vi racconto cosa i Ricketts hanno fatto per i Chicago Cubs, una delle due squadre di baseball della città'. I Ricketts hanno fatto la loro fortuna via una società' finanziaria, Ameritrade, con cui ognuno può fare trading (acquisto di azioni, mutual funds ETF ecc.) e hanno acquistato come qualcuno ha detto i Cubs per soli 800 milioni di dollari dal Chicago Tribune, la società che controlla il giornale e che era in odore di fallimento. I Chicago Cubs hanno un seguito alquanto vasto di tifosi fedeli ma non avevano vinto le World Series dal 1908. Appena acquistato il team hanno fatto fuori tutti e hanno strappato ai Boston Red Sox il loro miglior dirigente, Theo Epstein. Mi ricordo ancora lo scalpore che fece in città quando fu avvistato in incognito da qualcuno. Theo Epstein aveva fatto vincere due World Series ai Red Sox dopo che questi erano rimasti a digiuno per praticamente un secolo. Ebbene Epstein si e' ripetuto e Cubs hanno vinto nel 2016, quasi facendo avverare la profezia del film "Ritorno al futuro 2" dove appare un cartellone che annuncia la vittoria dei Cubs e siamo nel 2015. Bene speriamo che questo sia di tutto augurio per una nostra pronta rivincita. Comunque io vedo questa azione come quella di Glazer per il Manchester United. Da Forbes la famiglia Ricketts ha un patrimonio più' alt0, 4.5 miliardi di dollari, di quella dei Glazer.




Grazie per le info preziose


----------



## mandraghe (21 Giugno 2018)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Il tuo discorso non fa una piega se fossimo nel 2011.Ora siamo nel 2018 e siamo anni luce indietro e le altre non corrono ma volano.
> *Qui bisogna pompare soldi.Con la programmazione non riesci a scalare posti nell'immediato*.



Già, quello che alcuni proprio non vogliono capire: chiunque acquisti il Milan deve iniettare tanti capitali, per colmare il gap con le altre. 

Con i progetti non vai da nessuna parte, o meglio: il progetto di base ci deve essere, ma se questo non è sostenuto finanziariamente anche se hai il miglior progetto sportivo dell'universo non vai da nessuna parte. Invece molti tifosi ammaliati, da gente prezzolata e per difendere questa gestione scombiccherata, ha creduto e nonostante tutto continua a credere che i capitali siano un dettaglio ma che conti solo il progetto...emerite fesserie!


----------



## Garrincha (21 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Già, quello che alcuni proprio non vogliono capire: chiunque acquisti il Milan deve iniettare tanti capitali, per colmare il gap con le altre.
> 
> Con i progetti non vai da nessuna parte, o meglio: il progetto di base ci deve essere, ma se questo non è sostenuto finanziariamente anche se hai il miglior progetto sportivo dell'universo non vai da nessuna parte. Invece molti tifosi ammaliati, da gente prezzolata e per difendere questa gestione scombiccherata, ha creduto e nonostante tutto continua a credere che i capitali siano un dettaglio ma che conti solo il progetto...emerite fesserie!



Col FPF non inetti granché sulla prima squadra, se spendi duecento devi incassarne con le plusvalenze.

È chiaro che col Pallotta che smantella la squadra ogni anno non vai nel gotha (però ti qualifichi in Champions e puoi stare tra le prime sedici il che sarebbe già tanto), servono stadio, sponsor e altri mezzi di ricavo ma sopratutto un Ds veramente bravo che venda a tanto e trovi sostituti migliori a meno.

Il City e le altre della premier possono spendere grazie agli introiti televisivi, il Psg è chiamato a svendere i suoi e finora ha fatto peggio della Roma di Pallotta in Champions e in campionato ha perso col rattoppato Monaco


----------



## Goro (21 Giugno 2018)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, abito a Chicago da un po' di tempo e vi racconto cosa i Ricketts hanno fatto per i Chicago Cubs, una delle due squadre di baseball della città'. I Ricketts hanno fatto la loro fortuna via una società' finanziaria, Ameritrade, con cui ognuno può fare trading (acquisto di azioni, mutual funds ETF ecc.) e hanno acquistato come qualcuno ha detto i Cubs per soli 800 milioni di dollari dal Chicago Tribune, la società che controlla il giornale e che era in odore di fallimento. I Chicago Cubs hanno un seguito alquanto vasto di tifosi fedeli ma non avevano vinto le World Series dal 1908. Appena acquistato il team hanno fatto fuori tutti e hanno strappato ai Boston Red Sox il loro miglior dirigente, Theo Epstein. Mi ricordo ancora lo scalpore che fece in città quando fu avvistato in incognito da qualcuno. Theo Epstein aveva fatto vincere due World Series ai Red Sox dopo che questi erano rimasti a digiuno per praticamente un secolo. Ebbene Epstein si e' ripetuto e Cubs hanno vinto nel 2016, quasi facendo avverare la profezia del film "Ritorno al futuro 2" dove appare un cartellone che annuncia la vittoria dei Cubs e siamo nel 2015. Bene speriamo che questo sia di tutto augurio per una nostra pronta rivincita. Comunque io vedo questa azione come quella di Glazer per il Manchester United. Da Forbes la famiglia Ricketts ha un patrimonio più' alt0, 4.5 miliardi di dollari, di quella dei Glazer.



Bella storia 

Possiamo sognare lo scippo di Marotta alla Juve e l'inserimento di Maldini per non farci mancare nulla


----------



## Boomer (21 Giugno 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Bella storia
> 
> Possiamo sognare lo scippo di Marotta alla Juve e l'inserimento di Maldini per non farci mancare nulla



Marotta è un demente lasciatelo dove sta.


----------



## Goro (21 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Marotta è un demente lasciatelo dove sta.



Sono d'accordo, ho detto lui perchè la Juve è al top e per le voci passate uscite su lui e Paolo


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (21 Giugno 2018)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, abito a Chicago da un po' di tempo e vi racconto cosa i Ricketts hanno fatto per i Chicago Cubs, una delle due squadre di baseball della città'. I Ricketts hanno fatto la loro fortuna via una società' finanziaria, Ameritrade, con cui ognuno può fare trading (acquisto di azioni, mutual funds ETF ecc.) e hanno acquistato come qualcuno ha detto i Cubs per soli 800 milioni di dollari dal Chicago Tribune, la società che controlla il giornale e che era in odore di fallimento. I Chicago Cubs hanno un seguito alquanto vasto di tifosi fedeli ma non avevano vinto le World Series dal 1908. Appena acquistato il team hanno fatto fuori tutti e hanno strappato ai Boston Red Sox il loro miglior dirigente, Theo Epstein. Mi ricordo ancora lo scalpore che fece in città quando fu avvistato in incognito da qualcuno. Theo Epstein aveva fatto vincere due World Series ai Red Sox dopo che questi erano rimasti a digiuno per praticamente un secolo. Ebbene Epstein si e' ripetuto e Cubs hanno vinto nel 2016, quasi facendo avverare la profezia del film "Ritorno al futuro 2" dove appare un cartellone che annuncia la vittoria dei Cubs e siamo nel 2015. Bene speriamo che questo sia di tutto augurio per una nostra pronta rivincita. Comunque io vedo questa azione come quella di Glazer per il Manchester United. Da Forbes la famiglia Ricketts ha un patrimonio più' alt0, 4.5 miliardi di dollari, di quella dei Glazer.




Conoscevo già questa storia perchè pochi mesi fa ho visto il docu-concert dei Pearl Jam "Let's play two" registrato al Wrigley Field lo stadio dove giocano i Cubs...Eddie Vedder è un grandissimo tifoso della squadra e naturalmente non poteva mancare ai festeggiamenti per la vittoria delle World Series
Da quello che ho capito Thomas Ricketts si è affidato alla bravura dimostrata in precedenza da Theo Epstein per risollevare la squadra e per questo lo ha portato a Chicago 
Per capirci...Fassone e Mirabelli non li avrebbe nemmeno presi in considerazione se fosse stato lui ad acquistare il Milan...solo per questo mi sta già simpatico 

Non succede...ma se fosse lui ad acquistare il Milan seguirei con molta attenzione il suo arrivo...perchè mi pare una persona con le idee chiare e non un improvvisatore come chi lo ha preceduto...


----------



## mandraghe (21 Giugno 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Col FPF non inetti granché sulla prima squadra, se spendi duecento devi incassarne con le plusvalenze.
> 
> È chiaro che col Pallotta che smantella la squadra ogni anno non vai nel gotha (però ti qualifichi in Champions e puoi stare tra le prime sedici il che sarebbe già tanto), servono stadio, sponsor e altri mezzi di ricavo ma sopratutto un Ds veramente bravo che venda a tanto e trovi sostituti migliori a meno.
> 
> Il City e le altre della premier possono spendere grazie agli introiti televisivi, il Psg è chiamato a svendere i suoi e finora ha fatto peggio della Roma di Pallotta in Champions e in campionato ha perso col rattoppato Monaco




Infatti ho scritto che alla base deve comunque esserci un progetto sportivo serio e coerente. Il PSG è un caso limite, tuttavia non stanno svendendo nessuno, inoltre se proprio si troveranno costretti avranno l'imbarazzo della scelta.

Tuttavia è innegabile che una proprietà ricca e potente in taluni casi possa riuscire a piegare o aggirare le regole stupide della Uefa. D'altronde se il City e il Psg avessero seguito pedissequamente le regole della Uefa è palese che starebbero ancora nella mediocrità. Semplicemente son talmente ricche che delle regole della Uefa se ne son fregate, subendo anche limitazioni e multe che però non hanno intaccato i loro propositi di crescita continua e immediata.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Giugno 2018)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Che però deve prima rilevare il Milan dallo stato cinese giusto?  ....ne discuteranno certamente al prossimo G7, dove il destino del Milan sarà sicuramente la prima cosa su cui discuteranno i potenti del mondo...tra i quali figurano anche Falsone e Miraballe no? O no? No eh....strano, non l'avrei mai detto



Ovvio, con tutti i problemi del mondo Xi Jinping pensa ad acquistare il Milan e farne la "squadra simbolo del calcio cinese"


----------



## admin (21 Giugno 2018)

*Sky conferma: la trattativa con Ricketts è reale e concreta. L'imprenditore americano punta ad acquistare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Restano comunque in piedi anche altre piste americane e quella che porta al malese portato a sua volta da Jorge Mendes.*


----------



## admin (21 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: la trattativa con Ricketts è reale e concreta. L'imprenditore americano punta ad acquistare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Restano comunque in piedi anche altre piste americane quella che porta al malese insieme portato da Jorge Mendes.*



up


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: la trattativa con Ricketts è reale e concreta. L'imprenditore americano punta ad acquistare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Restano comunque in piedi anche altre piste americane quella che porta al malese insieme portato da Jorge Mendes.*



Ancora con sto Mendes?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: la trattativa con Ricketts è reale e concreta. L'imprenditore americano punta ad acquistare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Restano comunque in piedi anche altre piste americane quella che porta al malese insieme portato da Jorge Mendes.*



Ancora vanno perorando la pista malese? Roba da pazzi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: la trattativa con Ricketts è reale e concreta. L'imprenditore americano punta ad acquistare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Restano comunque in piedi anche altre piste americane e quella che porta al malese portato a sua volta da Jorge Mendes.*



Questa del malese entrerà negli annali come la madre di Bee, donna più ricca d'Australia, e tante altre belle cose...


----------



## de sica (21 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: la trattativa con Ricketts è reale e concreta. L'imprenditore americano punta ad acquistare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Restano comunque in piedi anche altre piste americane e quella che porta al malese portato a sua volta da Jorge Mendes.*



preghiamo ci prenda questo Ricketts


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Giugno 2018)

[MENTION=58]Arsozzenal[/MENTION] ancora non capisci che devi quotare le news?


----------



## admin (21 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: la trattativa con Ricketts è reale e concreta. L'imprenditore americano punta ad acquistare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Restano comunque in piedi anche altre piste americane e quella che porta al malese portato a sua volta da Jorge Mendes.*



.


----------



## Pitermilanista (21 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: la trattativa con Ricketts è reale e concreta. L'imprenditore americano punta ad acquistare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Restano comunque in piedi anche altre piste americane e quella che porta al malese portato a sua volta da Jorge Mendes.*



Faccio molta, molta fatica a crederci, ma se davvero entrasse questo Ricketts con qualsiasi percentuale, significherebbe che il Maledetto di Arcore si è veramente deciso a mettersi da parte (un businessman americano di tale livello non si presterebbe mai a pagliacciate di money laundering).

Sarebbe uno dei momenti più importanti e liberatori nella storia del Milan, incluse le vittorie di coppe e scudetti. Mi metterei a piangere dalla gioia, sono sicuro.
Ma non ci credo, purtroppo. Il Demonio non muore facilmente.


----------



## zamp2010 (21 Giugno 2018)

i Ricketts hanno comunque fatto sognare i tifosi del Chicago Cubs.


----------



## Albijol (21 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: la trattativa con Ricketts è reale e concreta. L'imprenditore americano punta ad acquistare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Restano comunque in piedi anche altre piste americane e quella che porta al malese portato a sua volta da Jorge Mendes.*



chiudete Mendes in qualche sgabuzzino


----------



## Djici (21 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, tra i soggetti americani pronti a rilevare il club rossonero c'è Thomas Ricketts, imprenditore americano e proprietario dei Chicago Cubs (acquistati per 800 mln). La famiglia Ricketts ha, secondo Forbes, un patrimonio pari a 2,4 miliardi di dollari. I Ricketts sono portati avanti, per l'ingresso nel Milan, dalla banca Goldman Sachs. Altri soggetti interessati QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-tre-i-soggetti-interessati-ad-entrare-come-socio-vt63943.html
> 
> A livello politico, Ricketts ha sostenuto Trump nella campagna elettorale per le elezioni presidenziali Usa.
> 
> ...



Sulla rete ho trovato diversi siti che dicevano che aveva 1 mld di dollari.
Insomma meno di Squinzi...


----------



## zamp2010 (21 Giugno 2018)

vediamo che dicono verso mezzanotte


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, tra i soggetti americani pronti a rilevare il club rossonero c'è Thomas Ricketts, imprenditore americano e proprietario dei Chicago Cubs (acquistati per 800 mln). La famiglia Ricketts ha, secondo Forbes, un patrimonio pari a 2,4 miliardi di dollari. I Ricketts sono portati avanti, per l'ingresso nel Milan, dalla banca Goldman Sachs. Altri soggetti interessati QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-tre-i-soggetti-interessati-ad-entrare-come-socio-vt63943.html
> 
> A livello politico, Ricketts ha sostenuto Trump nella campagna elettorale per le elezioni presidenziali Usa.
> 
> ...



Speriamo bene. Questa sarebbe l'ultima possibilità prima di Ottobre. Il che vuol dire aver buttato due anni.



Djici ha scritto:


> Sulla rete ho trovato diversi siti che dicevano che aveva 1 mld di dollari.
> Insomma meno di Squinzi...



Però il padre ne ha più di due.

Più che la fotografia statica dei partimoni, è indicativo l'andamento della attività di reddito (a me per esempio piaceva molto Renzo Rosso, perchè Diesel è una realtà giovane e in crescita).


----------



## Djici (21 Giugno 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Speriamo bene. Questa sarebbe l'ultima possibilità prima di Ottobre. Il che vuol dire aver buttato due anni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok ma non devi aggiungere i soldi del padre. Non e che va a dare soldi al figlio per comprare l'esterno sinistro...
Si dice che e americano allora va tutto bene.
Se ci avesse comprato un italiano con quel patrimonio avremmo gridato allo scandalo.
Tutto qui.


----------



## fra29 (21 Giugno 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E pensa che a me invece l’arabo nin andrebbe bene!
> 
> Io voglio uno che metta su un’azienda in grado di reggere e competere da sola, come Juve, Bayern, Real, Barca, ManUtd, Liverpool non uno che butti i soldi a fondo perduto creando una situazione insostenibile e dipendente dai suoi capricci.
> 
> Anche Li mi va bene, basta che si porti avanti un programma di sviluppo organizzato.



Idem... 
proprietà forte e riconoscibile.
Management di primo ordine con un AD serio.
Maldini DG (e garante per i tifosi)
DS serio e preparato.
Questo + lo stadio e il Milan in 3-4 anni supera la Juve..


----------



## fra29 (21 Giugno 2018)

Comunque a sensazione voglio Ricketts.
Anche solo per il background e per l'età..
Che dio ce la mandi buona


----------



## Mic (21 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Idem...
> proprietà forte e riconoscibile.
> Management di primo ordine con un AD serio.
> Maldini DG (e garante per i tifosi)
> ...



Non impareremo mai a rimanere sulla terra...ti capisco amico.


----------



## Boomer (21 Giugno 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ok ma non devi aggiungere i soldi del padre. Non e che va a dare soldi al figlio per comprare l'esterno sinistro...
> Si dice che e americano allora va tutto bene.
> Se ci avesse comprato un italiano con quel patrimonio avremmo gridato allo scandalo.
> Tutto qui.



Il patrimonio conta relativamente. Saputo ha un patrimonio di oltre 5 MLD ma nel Bologna non mette una lira. L'obiettivo di chi verrà al Milan sarà investire per renderla una società in grado di gestirsi da sola. E' una frase fatta ma è la realtà del calcio attuale. Diventa quindi fondamentale l'operato del managament e di chi si occupa della componente sportiva per massimizzare ogni euro investito.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Giugno 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ok ma non devi aggiungere i soldi del padre. Non e che va a dare soldi al figlio per comprare l'esterno sinistro...
> Si dice che e americano allora va tutto bene.
> Se ci avesse comprato un italiano con quel patrimonio avremmo gridato allo scandalo.
> Tutto qui.



vero, ma i Ricketts è gente capace che ha idee forti. Se fosse lui, firmerei subito. Ovviamente rivoluzionerebbe tutto, ma non spenderebbe a fondo perduto come fanno gli arabi. Punterebbe a mio avviso tutto sul managment di livello, e sulle strutture, facendosi appoggiare probabilmente da qualche banca per fare lo stadio di proprietà. Tutta la vita lui che il cine fake e gli imprenditori italiani che hanno una mentalità ancora arretrata tranne qualche raro caso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> il 20% fisiologico in che senso?
> 
> attraverso le sue aziende puo sponsorizzare fino al 30% dopo può trovare accordi riservati con aziende terze, tu sponsorizza che poi io investo nell'altra tua azienda. Per i grandi acquisti si può lavorare con gli sponsor, tu dagli questo premio al giocatore che poi io investo nella tua x azienda. basta avere i soldi e agganci giusti, però si devono spendere bene altrimenti arrivi al punto che ti devi fermare.
> 
> ...



Il 20% é fisiologico 8n quanto ad esempio, il Milan che fattura 250 milioni, il 20% (50 milioni) di sponsor, li ha anche senza che li metta come falso sponsor la proprietà il cui contributo “extra” puó essere al massimo 20-25 milioni.
Non di puó piú fare mercato finanziato dalla proprietá, devi aumentare i ricavi ed in italia siamo secoli indietro rispetto alle 4 principali leghe per incassi da matchday, commerciali e marketing. É li che devi sviluppare il prodotto, ancor piú come lega che come societá.


----------



## Casnop (22 Giugno 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però il padre ne ha più di due.
> 
> Più che la fotografia statica dei partimoni, è indicativo l'andamento della attività di reddito (a me per esempio piaceva molto Renzo Rosso, perchè Diesel è una realtà giovane e in crescita).


Osservazione quanto mai appropriata. Sarà essenziale analizzare, come sempre, la struttura finanziaria complessiva ed il piano industriale che la eventuale nuova proprietà porterebbe con sé, in termini di sponsorships collegate, progetti di sviluppo immobiliare, proiezione dei marchi sul mercato. Le capacità patrimoniali del singolo proprietario sono relative, contano le competenze nella creazione di opportunità di sviluppo e crescita del club, sul piano sportivo ed economico. La Juventus in questi anni ha raggiunto l'eccellenza attraverso un saggio investimento sullo stadio proprietario, il player trading, lo sviluppo di una grande rete commerciale, una astuta sponsorship con parti correlate, che ha eluso le maglie del FPF finanziando costantemente il club nelle sue prospere attività sportive. Non avrebbe allora senso far ora rilevare che la famiglia Ricketts ha un patrimonio personale superiore a quella dei Glazer, azionisti di riferimento del Manchester United, o al John Henry del Liverpool, cui Ricketts si assomiglierebbe per profilo (finanziere, proprietario di un club di baseball USA), o a quello di Mansour bin Zayed del City, o far sommessamente rilevare che ciascuno di essi è comunque meno abbiente di tale Silvio Berlusconi nelle rich lists di patinate riviste di economia ed affari americane: conta, si è detto, il business value, il modello di economia che si vorrebbe introdurre nel Milan, le capacità finanziarie per farlo, gli obiettivi ed i loro tempi. Giudicheremo essi, come sempre.


----------

